# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Body Fat % and steroids

## gen0105

Hi everyone. I'm 41 and it was great to find this forum and I found a lot of useful information. 
I was lifting on and off since 20. Career and family are important parts of my life. For last couple of yrs I started to feel my age and now training more or less regularly doing weights and cardio on alternate days. I've read about AS here and liked Thread started by Ajax because he described what I am feeling and it seemed quite logical way to grow some muscle so that your metabolism goes up and you look good and then burn fat. So I decided to try a mild cycle or at least HRT. Then I came across another thread started by Dhesskew and was surprised by the posts warning of SE if your body fat is more then 15%. I have about 30% BF so obviously I need to get rid of it first. 
It would be interesting to know why is high BF increases risk of SE. 
I would be very grateful for any opinions on this or suggestions on where I could read on this.
Many thanks.

----------


## kaju

The more body fat you have the more amortization of testosterone to estrogen. In the ajax post as in what happens with most people is because of the cycle they are on they are committed to the new way of life. they will watch what they eat and will not miss an exercise.

Not only will there be amortization but bloat, acne, gyno and most of all the side effects that come with AAS. The lower the body fat the less sides you have.
Not all people will react the same, some will not even have one side effect with 30% body fat but others will have every one with 15% body fat. That being said the evidence is overwhelming that anyone with 13% or more will have more side effects than some one with 12%. Many studies have proved this and I personally have experienced it myself. My last cycle was 16 weeks and I was never once above 11% and I never had 1 side effect. several years ago I done a cycle at 13% and had bloating, gyno and acne. 

as to why body fat increases side effects it will take an entire day to type this out and explain but suffice to say too much body fat increases amortization and conversion. the science behind it acne be found by googling side effects of AAS.
Hope I answered your question good enough.

----------


## gigabitbucket

If you need help with your diet the "diet questions" section is wonderful.
Wealth of information.

----------


## bass

> If you need help with your diet the "diet questions" section is wonderful.
> Wealth of information.


spot on...

i was over 35% BF less than 6 months ago, now people are guessing i am bellow 20%. i lost 35 pounds and maintained or gained muscle, the only cycle i've done is S4 for about 6 weeks. the S4 helped me lose fat and maintain or gain muscle with very little side effects.

----------


## gen0105

Thanks guys for your prompt response. 
Kaju I was following your posts when you did your cycle and was inspired by your picks and thank you for your answer. I was following some sort of diet for some time now and my fat slowly going down. 
Following Gigabitbucket's advice I've looked in diet section and found a lot of interesting things. 
Bass, what is S4 (forgive my ignorance) and what training did you do to get this huge results - 35lb !!!! wow...
I looked at different ways to assess your BF% and results vary from 20% to 30%, can anyone suggest a reliable tool. 
I am interested what other guys think of this topic because I always believed that Ajax's way is quite common and by the number of positive responses on his thread I can see that I am not alone here.
Many thanks again.

----------


## bass

Gen0105, i simply took Milos advise, I don't count calories, my daily intake is 300 grams of protein (that’s 1.5 grams per pound of body weight), sometimes I only tae 200 grams, 200 carbs and try to do less that 50 grams of fat. i mostly eat chicken breast, tuna, lean meat, lots of greens and natural sugars from fruits and such. i also do one hour morning cardio, i alternate intense and low intensity, then lift between 5:00pm and 7:00pm depending on my schedule, i like to lift earlier if i could but very limited to my schedule. then after lifting i do 30 minute low intensity cardio then immediately after that take my flavorless protein whey isolate and mix it with 4 raw eggs and one tablespoon maple syrup. i split my meals 8-10 time a day, this includes my in between snacks (greens of course). yes i know its shitty, but this is what i have to go through for being fat for 16 years...

when you get a chance, go to my profile and check out before and after photos, you will be shocked how fat i was compare to now.

okay, S4 is SARMs S4, you can learn all about it in the SARMs section, it also helped me with my joint pain...

----------


## gen0105

Thanks Bass, read your thread on SARMs and saw your amazing picks. That was awesome transformation, well done. 
What do you think about Clen /T3 cycle as described by Jack87 in his thread. What 's interesting is that this is cutting cycle but he suggests: 'A mild anabolic of 50mg of Winstrol ED, Anavar at 40mg ED or Test Prop at 50mg ED or 100mg EOD is recommended to preserve muscle lose and fight of a catabolic state that T3 can cause.'
So here I'm back to my initial Q: at this low dose of AS, do you think the risks of SE are still high for somebody with 30% BF. 
THanks.

----------


## kaju

> Thanks guys for your prompt response. 
> Kaju I was following your posts when you did your cycle and was inspired by your picks and thank you for your answer. I was following some sort of diet for some time now and my fat slowly going down. 
> Following Gigabitbucket's advice I've looked in diet section and found a lot of interesting things. 
> Bass, what is S4 (forgive my ignorance) and what training did you do to get this huge results - 35lb !!!! wow...
> I looked at different ways to assess your BF% and results vary from 20% to 30%, can anyone suggest a reliable tool. 
> I am interested what other guys think of this topic because I always believed that Ajax's way is quite common and by the number of positive responses on his thread I can see that I am not alone here.
> Many thanks again.


buy yourself some calipers on ebay for about $5.00 it is the best way to mesure body fat



> Thanks Bass, read your thread on SARMs and saw your amazing picks. That was awesome transformation, well done. 
> What do you think about Clen /T3 cycle as described by Jack87 in his thread. What 's interesting is that this is cutting cycle but he suggests: 'A mild anabolic of 50mg of Winstrol ED, Anavar at 40mg ED or Test Prop at 50mg ED or 100mg EOD is recommended to preserve muscle lose and fight of a catabolic state that T3 can cause.'
> So here I'm back to my initial Q: at this low dose of AS, do you think the risks of SE are still high for somebody with 30% BF. 
> THanks.


T3 abd clen is fine but I would advise caution. If T3 is not done right it can cause thyroid problems. look into doint the pyramid for t3.
Clen has allot of info on it so read as much as you can before you start. If you ghet confused come back here and we can help.

----------


## gcguiness

Wow, that was good advise, I never heard anyone say that body fat will increase your chances of problems with a cycle.. It's been great to learn on this sight.

----------

